# Here we go again, 18x18x24 build



## markm (Dec 26, 2013)

Hey all,

I had so much fun with the last build that I wanted to do it again. With the first one, it was someone else's design and a lot of the pre-work was done. This time it is all me. I found a Zoo Med 18x18x24 on Craigslist for $12. It was a filthy mess but some elbow grease and it looks as good as new. I siliconed the bottom and corners to ensure no leaks since it was a used tank. I decided on a false bottom so I got cracking on that and also decided I wanted a slope so I built a egg crate hill. I kinda winged it so I hope it does what I want it to do. I want to use the height of the tank so I will have the slope go into wood that can be used as steps up the viv. At least that is the plan. So here is what I have done so far over the last week or two.

Comments welcome.


----------



## Medic1 (Jan 18, 2013)

That poor tank! Its mean old owner put a heat light on it and warped the rim!  lol I like the concept you've used to support your false bottom! So far, looks like a sweet start! What do you plan for background?


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I like what you did, using more egg crate to support the false bottom.


----------



## markm (Dec 26, 2013)

Medic- you are right indeed. The guy had a ton of tanks, this one was the best out of them all. Nice thing is I contacted Zoo Med and free of charge, they are sending a new top, top edging that is as well as a new lock as it was broken. I love that they will stand behind their product and help you out even if they don't have to.

As far as background, I plant to have a few large pieces of Malaysia driftwood and Great Stuff with coco. I am wanting the driftwood pieces to stick right out towards you verses sitting on the ground. 

Off to the Portland Reptile Expo. Catch ya later.


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

what'd you get from the expo?


----------



## markm (Dec 26, 2013)

Picked up a light for the new tank, some cork tubes and was given some plant clippings from Brain Bug (Thanks BrainBug). Fun event and lots to look at.


----------



## KRich Frogger (Feb 15, 2013)

Good to see other people that use the egg crate as supports on the false bottom as well =)


----------



## markm (Dec 26, 2013)

Hey all,

Been awhile since I posted anything about this build. Honestly I kind of got involved with a bunch of other stuff and since it was not an emergency situation I pushed this project off to the side. But I found some time this weekend and got a few things done.

First and foremost Zoomed is AWESOME. I was able to get a free latch as well as top edge and screen. I let them know that the one I had was damaged and they sent out the parts the next day. So I took care of those minor cosmetic issues as well as got some background done.

I decided I wanted a tank that was heavy on the wood with lots of places off of the floor that could be used. The viv will hold 2-3 luecs. As with the last tank, lots of lessons learned.

The first two pics are of the new top and latch. Can't say it enough, Zoomed rocks!





Now here is where I learned some lessons. I wasn't sure how to position the wood and spray the foam but also have the wood hold the positions I wanted. First I taped everything in the way I wanted and then second guessed myself. I took everything out and figured I would spray, put in the wood and cover with coco. Not sure what I was thinking but the foam when first sprayed can not support wood that heavy in the positions I wanted it in. So everything was falling and I was freaking out. I finally figured I should tape everything in again which I did and guess what? It worked.





Here she is with FB in place. I had to shave a bit off the bottom to get it to fit, another lesson learned.



I fast forward a bit to what she looks like as of today. I decided to spray foam the sides and add a few cork pieces a bought at the Reptile Expo while it was in town. I used the cream colored GS instead of the black. Figured it would save me a few bucks since the black GS is like 13 buck and the regular 3 bucks. I had bought a can of the black for the back as you will notice thinking it would cover more. Boy, I wish I didn't skimp when I figured out I needed more. I will have to go through again and add silicone and coco to be sure you can't see white. I also learned to leave yourself room to get the FB back in. I had to tear out some of the foam along the bottom sides and really jam the FB back in. 

Sometimes I wish I wish I could go back in time!


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Gotta love a good build thread. So far it looks great.
I have Leucs in a similar tank, they`ll love it and you should see them out
quite a bit.


----------



## atp0726 (Jan 21, 2014)

Looks good! I just purchased the same terrarium (not for $12 though).

I bought a few cans of the black foam as well. How many did you go through on the back wall? I may need to order more if 2 isn't enough. Did you silicone the back wall first, let dry and then apply the foam? 

I have been going back and forth on the weed fabric and screen covering the egg crate. I think I have decided on the screen for drainage reasons but I see you are using the weed fabric. Do you have any concerns about drainage? I have weed fabric sitting in my garage and could save a few bucks by using it. 

What light did you end up going with? I am finding there isn't a lot out there for tanks 18" wide.


----------



## markm (Dec 26, 2013)

The back wall is one can of the black GS. The sides was one of the largest cans of the cream GS. I would honestly recommend the black if cost isn't to much of a problem. I'll go through more man hours now instead of just a single pass with the coco.

As far as the screen verses weed guard. I have the weed guard in my other tank and had no problems. If it was outside under barkdust or whatever it allows water through so I figured some would go for the viv.

As for a light, I bought a 10 dollar Exo Terra hood at an expo a month ago. It fits on the 18 inch tank perfectly Nothing fancy but it should do the job for now. I'm not at a level for orchids or exotic plants so my light needs may differ from yours.


----------



## atp0726 (Jan 21, 2014)

Nope, nothing fancy for me other than some Broms. I will probably get one of the Exo Terra dual CFLs to start myself because it does fit nicely on top. Just hope its enough light. 

Did the black foam adhere to the glass pretty well? Any concerns of it peeling of down the road? 

I hope you don't mind, I will be following along!


----------



## markm (Dec 26, 2013)

The black foam seems like it is pretty solid and will stay in place. You have to remember that I added the regular GS so around the edges the two touch and I would think is there was any chance at all of the black slipping, the regular will hold it in place. But I did tug at the black GS. I will say that the next day after spraying I started to cut and shap a bit esp at the bottom and the inside had not cured all the way and some strated dripping out. Not much and not enough that it worried me as far as staying in place but I thought it was worth sharing. You may want to give it a few days to fully dry.


----------



## markm (Dec 26, 2013)

Finally getting around to getting all the coco coir on the background of the viv. Life got busy and this was on the back burner for awhile. Letting everything dry and will get the false bottom in tomorrow and perhaps the ABG mix as well.


----------



## andaroo (Apr 8, 2009)

this looks awesome! I haven't thought about building the eggcrate up like that! nice idea... I have always just put in loads of soil instead lol. Looking forward to seeing it finished!


----------



## markm (Dec 26, 2013)

Got more done. Added the false bottom. ABG, planted a few things, spread some folius moss mix, and am waiting for 5 more broms. Closer every day.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I really like those rock over hangs, those should make some great hiding spots. 
Don`t forget the leaf litter, and maybe adding some springtails or other iso`s before you put the frog`s in.


----------



## markm (Dec 26, 2013)

Yup Josh, have my cultures ready and will probably add them today. Same with leaf litter. I want the plants to grow a bit more so they aren't swallowed up. Getting pretty excited. Any opinions on a fan or fogger. I have both but wasn't convinced I needed them for this viv as its pretty small. Thoughts?


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

A fogger is more for visual effect and not necessary. Fans aren't really necessary either, but very beneficial. If you already have the fan on hand you might as well use it.


----------



## markm (Dec 26, 2013)

Some rocks and litter. Seeded the viv as well.


----------



## Collin S (Jan 28, 2013)

How'd you mount the brom onto the wall? it looks great so far can wait to see the finished product!


----------



## markm (Dec 26, 2013)

I used a short piece of gardening wire shaped unto a U. You could a paper clip if you didn't have wire. Basically it's like a big staple down towards the bottom of the stem pushed into the great stuff background.


----------



## markm (Dec 26, 2013)

Hey all, 

Just a quick update on the newest viv. I ordered some broms and they came in today (big thank you ngeno626, came quick, in great condition, and better than expected). I mounted all of them and misted misted misted. I think it's coming along and the more it takes shape the more I'm liking it.



Mark


----------



## Durango Darts (Mar 7, 2014)

Looks awesome! Sorry if this is a complete newb question, but how do u get the coco onto the great stuff? does it wash away after time with mistings? Thanks!

nick


----------



## markm (Dec 26, 2013)

Silicon. Used my caulking gun and tubes of clear, or brown silicone. Spread it out by hand, gloves on of course, then poured on the coco. I've only been into this a few months so not sure about the wash away. You can use the pond and stone great stuff, which is black, and brown silicon so if it does come off, you won't see white.

Mark


----------

